# Scared of Sharks?



## Kurto (Nov 22, 2011)

I found this photo on the net this morning. This is a big fish!!


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 22, 2011)

i wonder how much those 2 divers ontop were wishing they were still on the boat lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG, that would freak me out. Would be the last thing to freak me out, too, by the looks of that.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 22, 2011)

What a great picture, Kurt! Those 2 divers on top of the cage have some big cojone's lol


----------



## OLAY89 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would soil myself if i was in the water with that


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 22, 2011)

thats why i stay on land not in the water


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 22, 2011)

Great pic, I wonder if the photographer was in a cage or out in the open.....away from the boat.... probably in the middle of a berley slick....near a seal colony.....


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 22, 2011)

:shock: Nice fishy.........that really is an unreal photo, im just glad im not in it!


----------



## Poggle (Nov 22, 2011)

* faints * my biggest fear is the ocean..... That is a good reason why.... I dont understand why people offer them selves up on a platter like that lol


----------



## Vixen (Nov 22, 2011)

He's beautiful, looks to have had quite a few fights in his time though haha. I love sharks but wouldn't want to be caught in the water with one like that!


----------



## miley_take (Nov 22, 2011)

Am I in the small majority that wish I was either in that photo or the one taking it? I love Great Whites!


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the shark is closer to the camera than the divers, so I feel the shark looks extra big in comparison to them...not saying it's not a large shark, but I don't think it's actually the monster it looks to be initially. And in any case there's no way I'd be down there in or out of a cage. I remember when I was a teenager, I used to swim in the ocean an night and think nothing of it....when I look back now..... C R A Z Y !! The only place I swim in the ocean now...if ever...is in rock pools where sharks would need legs to walk over and get me !!


----------



## Hyper (Nov 22, 2011)

miley_take said:


> Am I in the small majority that wish I was either in that photo or the one taking it? I love Great Whites!



I'm with you...I'd have loved to have been there...
Great pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## starr9 (Nov 22, 2011)

I 2 would love to be in this pic!! One of my dreams is to go diving with Great White's!! Tho Id like to be in a cage just in case!!! Amazing pic!!!


----------



## Kurto (Nov 22, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I think the shark is closer to the camera than the divers, so I feel the shark looks extra big in comparison to them...not saying it's not a large shark, but I don't think it's actually the monster it looks to be initially. And in any case there's no way I'd be down there in or out of a cage. I remember when I was a teenager, I used to swim in the ocean an night and think nothing of it....when I look back now..... C R A Z Y !! The only place I swim in the ocean now...if ever...is in rock pools where sharks would need legs to walk over and get me !!




Still damn impressive! I've seen tiger sharks of a similar size 20 mile off Fraser Island. Thankfully I was in the boat!

This pic came from here --->> Photography and Photos of the Day - National Geographic


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 22, 2011)

That's shark looks like it has been to hell and back, I'd love to go swimming with Sharks, such impressive creatures!

although, If I was the two on the cage.. I think I may have just fouled the water up a tad


----------



## browny (Nov 22, 2011)

sharks aren't as bad as they are all feared to be...yes they are eating machines but remember we aren't their preferred food (which is why I wonder why wetsuits make us look like seals 'I look like a seal what could possibly go wrong eh' I mean really) 

that pic is just unbelievable and hell yes I'd love to be any of those divers, lost track the amount of video's I've seen of people hand feeding calm placid sharks more than twice their own size, this pic is good some areas they get used to human's hand feeding so seen as the bringers of food not food themselves.

when I get a chance to do this I'm gunna to be the flash getting the gear on it's top 5 of my 'bucket list'


----------



## Kitah (Nov 22, 2011)

Boy would that be a thrill. Stunning, incredible animals. One of those that makes me just think 'wow.'


----------



## black_headed_mon (Nov 22, 2011)

puts my efforts to shame swimming wit the sharks!!(melb aquarium)


----------



## thals (Nov 22, 2011)

I ADORE sharks! Particularly great whites, an ocean dive with them is still high on the to-do list


----------



## crosswire (Nov 22, 2011)

Would love to be IN the cage.... not so sure about being on top of it!!!!! Wowsers!

Great pic!


----------



## Boidae (Nov 22, 2011)

That would actually be awesome  
Shark diving is definately on my to do list! 

Here's as pic for anyone who's afraid of sharks lol :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 22, 2011)

I got to say it's also on my bucket-list of things to do. It'd be incredible seeing something like that in the flesh (let alone being in the same water as it). I've seen quite a few docos on them, and whilst they scare the be-jesus out of me, I can't help thinking I'd like a "controlled" experience with one  (eg: not being a chunk of fish-food hanging off a surfboard :lol


----------



## Wally (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to see a picture of the shark that thought it was ok to have a go at the one pictured.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 22, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> That's shark looks like it has been to hell and back, I'd love to go swimming with Sharks, such impressive creatures!
> 
> although, If I was the two on the cage.. I think I may have just fouled the water up a tad



It's a female, males bite females during mating.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG I am horrified of sharks. When I first bought my kayaks my daughter went onto youtube looking up shark attack videos. She actually found one where a kayaker was out on open water and a great white came right up and looked at him, then swam away. I can't believe the person in the boat was so calm. I probably would have freaked to a point of falling out of my boat right into the sharks mouth. But I don't go in saltwater. I stay up river where the water is brackish or fresh.


----------



## shell477 (Nov 22, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> But I don't go in saltwater. I stay up river where the water is brackish or fresh.



_*In my best Captain Barbosa voice*_ "there thar be crocs instead!"


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 22, 2011)

miley_take said:


> Am I in the small majority that wish I was either in that photo or the one taking it? I love Great Whites!



I was thinking the same thing Miley. A dive with Great Whites is on my wish list


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it's jean-michel cousteau who first dived with whites without cages. He says that as long as the water is clear they don't mistake you as a seal.
ANd I have seen literately thousands of sharks underwater ( I used to collect aquarium fish professionally) including a monster about 5 meters who passed a meter under me while I was spearfishing.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 23, 2011)

boidae said:


> That would actually be awesome
> Shark diving is definately on my to do list!
> 
> Here's as pic for anyone who's afraid of sharks lol :lol:



I love sharks but this photo literally nearly stopped my heart lol. Imagine turning around and seeing that in your face !!!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 23, 2011)

This look familiar





and so does this


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 23, 2011)

loooool, i knew it was edited but it still gave me goosebumps


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll warrant the photographer only got one clear picture - for one reason or another...


----------



## toximac (Nov 23, 2011)

I wonder if theres sharks in skyrim


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 23, 2011)

shell477 said:


> _*In my best Captain Barbosa voice*_ "there thar be crocs instead!"



Not down here there isn't. So I think I'm safe. We do get little sharks but they stay away, so they don't scare me as much.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Nov 23, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Not down here there isn't. So I think I'm safe. We do get little sharks but they stay away, so they don't scare me as much.



mysnakesau, sharks can be still found in brackish water. I know Bull Sharks have been found in almost fresh water.


Thanks for posting the pic up Kurto, pretty sweet shot.
Sharks are quite misunderstood, just like most of our pets.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 23, 2011)

I love White Sharks! The National Geographic site has great photography, I never get sick of it.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 23, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> Sharks are quite misunderstood, just like most of our pets.



yea when they bite us people think there trying to eat us when really there just saying hi only kidding id say theres more snakes that bite than sharks as a surfer i have seen a few over the years and only recently a friend was bitten on the foot it let go pretty quick was actually kinda good got rid of all the crowds in the water


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2011)

The ones in the cage are scaredy - cats.'
The ones on top are thrill seekers.

Yes, Kathy, don't ever think fresh/brackish water is safe from sharks. I have a feeling (not quite sure) that Bull sharks have killed/maimed more people than any other species.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Nov 23, 2011)

thomasssss said:


> yea when they bite us people think there trying to eat us when really there just saying hi only kidding id say theres more snakes that bite than sharks as a surfer i have seen a few over the years and only recently a friend was bitten on the foot it let go pretty quick was actually kinda good got rid of all the crowds in the water



Where I live, don't have to worry about the crowds 
Can look down the beach for kms and only see maybe 3-4 others out.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's one I thought you all would like.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who would love to be in the water with them? lol

I was off port Douglas years ago watching the sharks deep below wile snorkeling in about 60 feet of water... best feeling ever , you just let go...


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 23, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Am I the only one who would love to be in the water with them? lol
> 
> I was off port Douglas years ago watching the sharks deep below wile snorkeling in about 60 feet of water... best feeling ever , you just let go...



Yes......


----------



## S&M Morelia (Nov 23, 2011)

not the only Sclero!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 23, 2011)

FAY said:


> The ones in the cage are scaredy - cats.'
> The ones on top are thrill seekers.
> 
> Yes, Kathy, don't ever think fresh/brackish water is safe from sharks. I have a feeling (not quite sure) that Bull sharks have killed/maimed more people than any other species.


yup" 21 days of terror " is the movie [ based on real life]that had the bull sharks coming up into fresh water .


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 23, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> But I don't go in saltwater. I stay up river where the water is brackish or fresh.


 We yaked up the Pumicestone Passage last year and I was pleasantly surprised at the number of sharks and rays sighted from the yak. My scaredy cat wife however...



thomasssss said:


> yea when they bite us people think there trying to eat us when really there just saying hi


Three type of bites - feeding, defensive and territorial. 
Feeding is self-explanatory though a lot of feeding attacks are aborted as humans don't feel or taste right. An aborted attack can still prove fatal. Whites will often bite once then move off until the prey has died from blood loss.
Defensive can occur if the shark is trapped or surprised. This is the common bite in rivers.
Territorial occurs after the shark does a warning dance to let you know you are not welcome. Possibly the shark is frisky and is defending its mating rights. At some point the shark will rush in and give you a single nip ( just 20-80 stitches). Rarely there are subsequent bites. Twice I have seen the dance and twice I've bravely turned my tail and fled. This is possibly the common bite in surf and beaches, a shark may dance at a swimmer who doesn't see it



Scleropages said:


> Am I the only one who would love to be in the water with them? lol


 Been there, done that. If you want a trip where you can almost guarantee a swim with the sharks experience I recommend Heron Island. Most of the sharks are only about a meter but there are enough two meter ones to make it almost exciting but the sharks there seem pretty wuzzy.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 23, 2011)

Some pics swimming with Galapogas Sharks at Lord Howe Island. Most were around the 1.5 m mark but the closest one in the first pic was over 2 m.









And yes Heron Island is great for Sharks, Lemon, White Tips and Black Tips, you don't even have to get in the water to see them.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 24, 2011)

OMG, are you behind the camera there? You must have a good zoom lens. Don't think I'd want to be that close to a shark.

Thanks for the freshwater advice. I will keep my wits about me more now. My husband did mention bull sharks in our river but I didn't believe him. And I don't go out in the middle either. I stick to the edges - the shark fear keeps me at the edges. I have a quick water exit if given the chance.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not scared of sharks. Sharks are scared of me! Mainly due to my life size picture of Chuck Norris on the back of my wet suit.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 24, 2011)

The fear people have of these animals would be the same as those who fear reptiles. Lack of education and experience results in lack of understanding. It is probably easy to live with them, but not knowing, and only having movies as examples, will have plenty saying good sharks are dead sharks, just like they do with snakes. Sometimes I get a thought for wanting to go out and do a bit of education but thenthe likes of this video keeps from doing it

Caught on Video - Girl Attacked By Shark! - YouTube


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 24, 2011)

Snowman said:


> I'm not scared of sharks. Sharks are scared of me! Mainly due to my life size picture of Chuck Norris on the back of my wet suit.



Lol I was waiting for a Chuck Norris comment  They never get old.



mysnakesau said:


> The fear people have of these animals would be the same as those who fear reptiles. Lack of education and experience results in lack of understanding. It is probably easy to live with them, but not knowing, and only having movies as examples, will have plenty saying good sharks are dead sharks, just like they do with snakes. Sometimes I get a thought for wanting to go out and do a bit of education but thenthe likes of this video keeps from doing it
> 
> Caught on Video - Girl Attacked By Shark! - YouTube



Perhaps, but even with my knowledge of sharks, I still wouldn't go in with them for a couple of reasons, 
1. There much bigger and stronger then we are, with multiple rows of sharp serrated teeth. 
2. Where in water that we can't move anywhere close to the speed they can, so we can't get away if we need to. 
3. As described in that video, sharks investigate things by nibbling on them first (like that one did to her leg), to see if it's edible or not. They don't have any hands to feel things with so they use there mouths. 

Different species will act differantly though, the points I listed were aimed towards the Great White Shark.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 24, 2011)

hehe I'm watching "21 days of terror" tonight , then might go for a swim , haha


----------



## 12-08-67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been lucky enough to do this in South Africa and the sharks are this big and bigger, its an amazing experience and so surreal under the water with them, they are so graceful and peaceful its hard to imagine how terrifying they can become. Definatley would recommend it to do


----------



## jase75 (Nov 24, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> OMG, are you behind the camera there? You must have a good zoom lens. Don't think I'd want to be that close to a shark.
> 
> Thanks for the freshwater advice. I will keep my wits about me more now. My husband did mention bull sharks in our river but I didn't believe him. And I don't go out in the middle either. I stick to the edges - the shark fear keeps me at the edges. I have a quick water exit if given the chance.



Yes they are my pics, and didn't have a zoom Camera. In the first pic I was about a meter from the shark. At some stages there were as many as 10 sharks all very close.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 24, 2011)

You're crazy


----------

